# Show name help



## Walter n Me (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey all! you had some great idea's for Walter's show name so I would love some idea's for Zoey's show name. She is part Paso Fino so would love something in spanish.

Here are some pictures of her. Thanks!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Hahaha!! I love that last picture... Her hair is like spikey looking! 
Hidden Destiny 
One Last Dance
Time To Fly
Royal Blood
Cloudy Sky
Miss Royal (or Miss Royalty)
Gotta Gallop


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I could be hugely unimaginative... LOL

Cavalla Noir?

cavallo is horse in Spanish but the 'o' is masculine. change it to an 'a' and you have the feminine form. And noir means black but I think that's French. but then again black in Spanish could be seen as offensive as it's "*****" :/


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Paloma Bonita - Beautiful Dove


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sombra Petal (Sombra means shadow in spanish)
Poco nina (little girl in spanish)
Fuerte Shadow (fuerte means sharp in spanish)
Unico (means unique in spanish)
Su tiempo (her time in spanish)
Loco Lady (loco means crazy in spanish)
Espiritu (means spirit in spanish)
Oscuro Art (oscuro means dark in spanish)

That's all I can think of right now, if you want more just let me know :lol:


----------



## ALittleBitOfSaint (Dec 22, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I could be hugely unimaginative... LOL
> 
> Cavalla Noir?
> 
> cavallo is horse in Spanish but the 'o' is masculine. change it to an 'a' and you have the feminine form. And noir means black but I think that's French. but then again black in Spanish could be seen as offensive as it's "*****" :/


just change the "o" on the end of ***** to an "a" so it's negra. I myself am spanish, and it only makes sense to have both in the feminine form. So Cavalla Negra? Caballo is also another form for the word horse.


----------

